# Hoyt 2009 Lineup



## wihunter402

Well since I am not seeing anything out here yet does anyone have any inside information about what Hoyt is doing this year? 

I will be looking for an all flat black bow for hunting from a blind and my wife has said to start looking. Like the Katera for this but I want to see what they come out with before I make any decisions.


----------



## thespyhunter

Whatever it is, you know it will be GOOD :darkbeer::wink:


----------



## wihunter402

Over 250 hits and no one has any info. Any rumors???:tongue:


----------



## thespyhunter

What I would like to see ............

~ Improved StealthShot
~ Return of the Spiral cam
~ Different camo options
~ Different camo options
~ Different camo options
~ and last but not least ; different camo


----------



## RCL

:spy:


----------



## zhunter62

well if we are going with what we like to see, i would love to see a parrallel limb elite series bow, maybe about 35 inches, with something like spiral cams. maybe call it the hunter elite, that the only bow i am waiting to buy.


----------



## RamRock

New cam..more parralel limb,,and a FAST model is the rumor around here(utah)


----------



## wihunter402

RamRock said:


> New cam..more parralel limb,,and a FAST model is the rumor around here(utah)


Any numbers???:tongue:


----------



## 442fps

zhunter62 said:


> well if we are going with what we like to see, i would love to see a parrallel limb elite series bow, maybe about 35 inches, with something like spiral cams. maybe call it the hunter elite, that the only bow i am waiting to buy.


Yep , a 37.5" A2A Katera XXL Elite , 7.5" brace , 330 fps IBO , Elite shoot through window :darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Duke58WC

*2009 Hoyt Models released*

Check out Hoyt's Website Community. They just released two new models. The Power Hawk and The Super Hawk. All stats are listed on their community pages. I'm shooting one right now and love it. Releasing these models they took into consideration the slowing of the economy and made two great affordably priced bows that have some nice bells and whistles.


----------



## DDaily

zhunter62 said:


> well if we are going with what we like to see, i would love to see a parrallel limb elite series bow, maybe about 35 inches, with something like spiral cams. maybe call it the hunter elite, that the only bow i am waiting to buy.


I have been telling the Hoyt Rep. this for the last 3 years Great Idea!!!! 35-36 in ATA, 7-8in BH IBO 320-325. I will take 2!!!!!!!!!


----------



## damnyankee

Those are reflex bows made into Hoyts, as there is no Reflex line for 2009.


----------



## zhunter62

right now i have a ultraelite and i love it and i have told myself and my wife that the only way i am getting rid of that bow is if the come out with a parallel limb elite, if they do i will be on that bow like cheese on rice, i am just waiting and hoping. the elite riser is a great riser as it is the only full containment bow arrow holder. the arrow anit going anywhere during a stalk or during a sit. they just need to make it more hunter friendly and i believe people will flock to that bow. but i can only hope and pray that hoyt listens to the masses and makes one, for if they do i know what i am gonna get.


----------



## viperarcher

thespyhunter said:


> What I would like to see ............
> 
> ~ Improved StealthShot
> ~ Return of the Spiral cam
> ~ Different camo options
> ~ Different camo options
> ~ Different camo options
> ~ and last but not least ; different camo


I must agree ! I hate APG !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hemingway

I'd like to see Hoyt make a short-draw bow to compete with the Equalizer. I love Hoyt, but I just can't beat the speed-per-lb I get with my EQ :darkbeer:


----------



## Scottie

Hemingway said:


> I'd like to see Hoyt make a short-draw bow to compete with the Equalizer. I love Hoyt, but I just can't beat the speed-per-lb I get with my EQ :darkbeer:


2008 Katera
27" Draw
63 lbs.
346 grain Maxima
294 fps.


----------



## Big Daddy POP

*Good to see*

Good to see the Hoyt post alive and by a good friend. Now everyone else, spill it.


----------



## Hemingway

Scottie said:


> 2008 Katera
> 27" Draw
> 63 lbs.
> 346 grain Maxima
> 294 fps.


Yeah, not really crazy about trading my 7-1/4" brace height for 6" though... I need all the forgiveness I can get!! :zip:


----------



## wihunter402

Big Daddy POP said:


> Good to see the Hoyt post alive and by a good friend. Now everyone else, spill it.


Figured someone had to get it going.

The elite riser on the Katera XL would be a pretty nice setup. For camo their was one that was for sale in Predator that looked pretty damn cool.


----------



## ShootNow

Katera with elite riser would be sweet!


----------



## Big Dan

Cant wait to see what they come out with. I am going to buy a new one for 09. Hopefully long ATA with 330fps, thats what I am hoping for.


----------



## wraith69

i have seen a few of their new bows and the ones i have seen are constructed more like their daughter company reflex's bows


----------



## teach4

I'd like to see a Katera Plus with 7" brace height that does 340 IBO.


----------



## teach4

Anybody got a pic of an elite riser?


----------



## zhunter62

yeah that there power hawk and super hawk bows, and they are pretty much the growler with different limbs. i have heard rumors that hoyt is droping the reflex line. if that so i hope then that they can still make a great low end bow like reflex did. i guess we will see.

teach4 if you look up my name there is a post not to long ago about show use your rigs or something like that, my bow is on there and its is a elite riser. the only difference between the elite riser and the tec risers is that the elite has what they call a shoot thru riser. it is another piece of riser that closes of the sight window and totally captures the arrow. it also make the bow alittle stronger in my opinion.


----------



## wihunter402

wraith69 said:


> i have seen a few of their new bows and the ones i have seen are constructed more like their daughter company reflex's bows


Yep. Power Hawk and Super Hawk like zhunter62 said. They are replacing the Reflex line with these.

You can see the Elite riser on the hoyt website. Just look at the ultra elite or pro elite. It is their shoot thru riser. I have never shot one but my son has one and LOVES it.


----------



## zhunter62

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=688928&page=3

this will take you right to the third page of the post if you want to see an elite riser
my bow is post #105


----------



## Supershark

M4 Cam and 1/2?

At least they put laminate limbs on those two models...


----------



## wihunter402

Supershark said:


> M4 Cam and 1/2?
> 
> At least they put laminate limbs on those two models...



Only the SuperHawk has laminate limbs.


----------



## djmaxwe

viperarcher said:


> I must agree ! I hate APG !!!!!!!!!!


Me to, I would love to see Hoyt go to MOSSY OAK TREESTAND!!!!!!!!!


----------



## djmaxwe

teach4 said:


> I'd like to see a Katera Plus with 7" brace height that does 340 IBO.


I would buy it but I will never ever have another 6" BH bow.....EVER..............


----------



## BROBB2112

*What's coming out in 2009*



wihunter402 said:


> Well since I am not seeing anything out here yet does anyone have any inside information about what Hoyt is doing this year?
> 
> I will be looking for an all flat black bow for hunting from a blind and my wife has said to start looking. Like the Katera for this but I want to see what they come out with before I make any decisions.


Well here we go again. What's coming out in 2009? This question seems to start at what seems to be at the beginning of every year just after all of the manufacturer's have released their products for that year. Why stop at asking about what is coming out for the next year lets ask what is coming out 10 years from now and maybe we will have plenty of time then to speculate about who's coming out with what, who's going under, or who's the best. This get ridiculous. We all know by now that we will get the information when the manufacturer's are ready to give it to us. So lets just keep asking what's coming out for the next year!?!?!? And yes I do feel better.


----------



## outback jack

BROBB2112 said:


> Well here we go again. What's coming out in 2009? This question seems to start at what seems to be at the beginning of every year just after all of the manufacturer's have released their products for that year. Why stop at asking about what is coming out for the next year lets ask what is coming out 10 years from now and maybe we will have plenty of time then to speculate about who's coming out with what, who's going under, or who's the best. This get ridiculous. We all know by now that we will get the information when the manufacturer's are ready to give it to us. So lets just keep asking what's coming out for the next year!?!?!? And yes I do feel better.


Probably because this is a public archery forum and some people like talking about what they hope to see in the new bows, what they don't like in last years bows and in general just speculating what will be new for Hoyt this year. But that's just a guess.


----------



## alwayslookin

*yep*



djmaxwe said:


> Me to, I would love to see Hoyt go to MOSSY OAK TREESTAND!!!!!!!!!


Roger that.


----------



## Bols

First off, thanks for starting this thread wihunter402. How have you been anyways? I don't remember if you remember talking to me about target bows a while ago, but I remember you starting to show interest. Glad you are still hooked on Hoyt.

On to GET SERIOUS HOYT business!



djmaxwe said:


> Me to, I would love to see Hoyt go to MOSSY OAK TREESTAND!!!!!!!!!


Personally, I don't really care for this pattern. It would be the last pattern I would like to see Hoyt carry if they are stickin' to one sole camo pattern.

Not to say it wouldn't be cool as an option, but it wouldn't be the top on my list. Multiple camo options are one feature I am looking for. Give us options for camo and let the consumer decide. Sure the lead time is a little worse, but if people want a specific camo, let the consumer assume the wait time. People understand if they deviate from the standard camo option, they might have to wait. Other than that, Hoyt has always seem to have great target colors and their finish is nice. Speaking of finish, how about an inVelvet like finish for camo. I would be buying that up, 100%

I keep on hearing Hoyt has something big coming out and I really hope that is the case. I think if they just recycle the 33" Trykon, Vectrix, Katera flagship bow, only us fanboys will be buying them.

Personally, I am looking for a 37" ATA bow, doesn't necessarily have to be a Elite riser (I never liked Elite risers comboed with fixed broadheads), that has a moderate brace height, firm wall, and can sling arrows at IBO 330+. 

Granted, I am going to handicap myself out of the gate by getting 50-60 lb. limbs. I just don't shoot much over 60 lbs and I need to start saving my shoulders and arms instead of trying to overbow myself. Numbers are numbers and I'm not saying I need them for hunting, I would rather have them for the 3-D course. 

I love how my ProElite holds and the ATA measurement, therefore, I would love something fresh, in camo, that holds as well but has some respectible numbers. I know I won't buy another short ATA bow, I have a Trykon and I want something longer to become a 3-D/Main hunting rig. The Trykon will stick around as a backup bow.

We'll see, only time will tell. Until then, we can speculate and wish, hopefully Hoyt will deliver.

This was good timing for this thread as well. I don't know what peeved off BROBB but it isn't like we posted this February 2008 wishing and pissing time away wondering what 2009 would hold. 

2009 bows are gonna be here soon.....no better time to speculate and cross our fingers. Keep the opinions and wishes coming until Hoyt shattered those dreams or make them come true.


----------



## RCL

I've got a fairly simple bow in mind.....I like the Trykon XL riser........I would like to see it revived with a built in string tamer, and a newer style cam (something smoother).....:thumb:


----------



## zhunter62

i have to agree about the multipal camo thing, i really do like mossy oak tree stand i would much rather have new break up. but having a choose like people have a choose of camos.


----------



## Dugga Boy

Couldn't care less about camo and Elite option.

I want the return of the Spiral Cam matching the parallel limb angle.
The option for a second draw stop peg at the top cam (65% LO option) would be nice.

That way I don't need to machine one and still can shoot the cams synchronized in timing AND roll over.

DB


----------



## zhunter62

i agree i would like to see the spiral cams come back but i know that will never happen, just as i doute they will ever come out with a parallel limb elite, but i can always hope, that what these forms are all about right, nothing more then what we want. parallel limb elite is my fantasy. with or without spirals i dont care.


----------



## 442fps

zhunter62 said:


> parallel limb elite is my fantasy. with or without spirals i dont care.



Same for me :darkbeer:


----------



## HATEoftheNORTH

...maybe, somebody hears our wishes??? :77::77::77:


----------



## wihunter402

BROBB2112 said:


> Well here we go again. What's coming out in 2009? This question seems to start at what seems to be at the beginning of every year just after all of the manufacturer's have released their products for that year. Why stop at asking about what is coming out for the next year lets ask what is coming out 10 years from now and maybe we will have plenty of time then to speculate about who's coming out with what, who's going under, or who's the best. This get ridiculous. We all know by now that we will get the information when the manufacturer's are ready to give it to us. So lets just keep asking what's coming out for the next year!?!?!? And yes I do feel better.


Guess someone is having a bad life. Nothing else to do but complain about us wanting to talk about archery on an archery message board. 

Someone out there must have some hint of information for us. What about Archineer? Where are you???


----------



## HATEoftheNORTH

What`s coming out for the next year????


----------



## BROBB2112

wihunter402 said:


> Guess someone is having a bad life. Nothing else to do but complain about us wanting to talk about archery on an archery message board.
> 
> Someone out there must have some hint of information for us. What about Archineer? Where are you???


Yeah, it's just terrible for me. This sight is also used to voice a person's opinion and that was mine.


----------



## wihunter402

Bols said:


> First off, thanks for starting this thread wihunter402. How have you been anyways? I don't remember if you remember talking to me about target bows a while ago, but I remember you starting to show interest. Glad you are still hooked on Hoyt.
> 
> On to GET SERIOUS HOYT business!
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I don't really care for this pattern. It would be the last pattern I would like to see Hoyt carry if they are stickin' to one sole camo pattern.
> 
> Not to say it wouldn't be cool as an option, but it wouldn't be the top on my list. Multiple camo options are one feature I am looking for. Give us options for camo and let the consumer decide. Sure the lead time is a little worse, but if people want a specific camo, let the consumer assume the wait time. People understand if they deviate from the standard camo option, they might have to wait. Other than that, Hoyt has always seem to have great target colors and their finish is nice. Speaking of finish, how about an inVelvet like finish for camo. I would be buying that up, 100%
> 
> I keep on hearing Hoyt has something big coming out and I really hope that is the case. I think if they just recycle the 33" Trykon, Vectrix, Katera flagship bow, only us fanboys will be buying them.
> 
> Personally, I am looking for a 37" ATA bow, doesn't necessarily have to be a Elite riser (I never liked Elite risers comboed with fixed broadheads), that has a moderate brace height, firm wall, and can sling arrows at IBO 330+.
> 
> Granted, I am going to handicap myself out of the gate by getting 50-60 lb. limbs. I just don't shoot much over 60 lbs and I need to start saving my shoulders and arms instead of trying to overbow myself. Numbers are numbers and I'm not saying I need them for hunting, I would rather have them for the 3-D course.
> 
> I love how my ProElite holds and the ATA measurement, therefore, I would love something fresh, in camo, that holds as well but has some respectible numbers. I know I won't buy another short ATA bow, I have a Trykon and I want something longer to become a 3-D/Main hunting rig. The Trykon will stick around as a backup bow.
> 
> We'll see, only time will tell. Until then, we can speculate and wish, hopefully Hoyt will deliver.
> 
> This was good timing for this thread as well. I don't know what peeved off BROBB but it isn't like we posted this February 2008 wishing and pissing time away wondering what 2009 would hold.
> 
> 2009 bows are gonna be here soon.....no better time to speculate and cross our fingers. Keep the opinions and wishes coming until Hoyt shattered those dreams or make them come true.


Hey Bols. Yeah I remember talking with you. Any chance we will be getting that winter league going over on huntingnet? That was fun. Once the season is over I might even offer to keep all the scores in a spread sheet and keep everyone updated on where we stand.

My son has the Ultra Elite and I will be getting to shoot that here in about 3 weeks. I have new bucknasty cables coming for it and he is sending it up to me to tune.

I will also be dropping poundage on my next purchase to 50-60 because it will be mainly for Turkey hunting and I too don't see a reason to be constantly pulling so much weight.


----------



## no1huntmaster

*2009 bowtechs are here*

Check out the new2009 bowtechs....*WOW*

Where is the Hoyts....?


----------



## john09040

no1huntmaster said:


> Check out the new2009 bowtechs....*WOW*
> 
> Where is the Hoyts....?


Where are the Bowtechs not on there website.:darkbeer:


----------



## Supershark

:zip:


----------



## wihunter402

Bowtech's look good but seem slower than I thought they would. Only one over 325. Looks like they got rid of the sliding split riser too. That was something that when I shot them I just saw as possible problems. I can see getting a stick in there or something and not knowing it.

So since someone leaked out those any chance one of you Hoyt dealers will leak out the info for Hoyt??


----------



## HATEoftheNORTH

+1 :wink:


----------



## J-Daddy

I'd love to see Hoyt offer more camo options "MossyOak", I like the looks of the new TreeStand pattern but to me no camo looks better on a bow than MossyOak Brush. Just seeing the Brush on the Bowtechs almost made me buy one, but then I realized I didnt want to get beat to death by flying limb parts and broken cams. 
Now onto specs.
I'd love something like the Katera XL with a 7" brace height and up around the 340fps mark but keep the same feel as the Z3 cams. A Hoyt with a 36" or 37" AtoA, parrallel limbs, 7" brace and 340fps would be the perfect hunting bow for me.
Oh and I almost forgot NO BINARY CAMS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HATEoftheNORTH

J-Daddy said:


> Just seeing the Brush on the Bowtechs almost made me buy one, but then I realized I didnt want to get beat to death by flying limb parts and broken cams.


i know its a hoyt thread and i also shoot a hoyt but dont calm bowtech so down! The 09 Bowtech Lineup lets me cool! But meanwhile you have to read in every thread the "limb probs" of BT!!!!


----------



## J-Daddy

HATEoftheNORTH said:


> i know its a hoyt thread and i also shoot a hoyt but dont calm bowtech so down! The 09 Bowtech Lineup lets me cool!



Uh, ok....


----------



## thespyhunter

J-Daddy said:


> Uh, ok....



:set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2:


----------



## MOBOW#1

Four brand new bows, brand new limbs, brand new cams, brand new riser. One will be 35" axel to axel:zip:


----------



## HOKIEHUNTER07

MOBOW#1 said:


> Four brand new bows, brand new limbs, brand new cams, brand new riser. One will be 35" axel to axel:zip:


......... come on you can tell some more....


----------



## wihunter402

MOBOW#1 said:


> Four brand new bows, brand new limbs, brand new cams, brand new riser. One will be 35" axel to axel:zip:


Spill it all man. Any pics? What could be better for limbs????


----------



## thespyhunter

MOBOW#1 said:


> Four brand new bows, brand new limbs, brand new cams, brand new riser. One will be 35" axel to axel:zip:



I wonder if one of the new cams might resemble a Spiral...........:set1_thinking:

They could put Spirals on a dog turd and I would shoot it. :wink:


----------



## MOBOW#1

Sorry guys that is all I know. And there isn't any pictures as of yet. Or much info on the specs.


----------



## djmaxwe

MOBOW#1 said:


> Four brand new bows, brand new limbs, brand new cams, brand new riser. One will be 35" axel to axel:zip:


DING DING we have a winner!!!!!!!!! I heard pretty much the same thing. I think Hoyt is going to set a lot of people back scratching their heads say"Damn now that is NICE" but what do I know. I will have to shoot one and if it is as smooth as I have heard they will be then I will buy one but it wilhave to be smoother, less hand shock and quieter an my Z28 or I will pass for this year. But MOBOW is dead on what he is saying they should be out to the dealers by the end of OCTOBER..........3rd week to be exact...


----------



## J-Daddy

Well that's the thing with Hoyt, they are VERY tightlipped about the new bows. They never release any little teaser pics or any real info before the bow launches. In a way it's torture but in another way I kinda respect them setting a date and not letting us know anything until then.


----------



## HATEoftheNORTH

J-Daddy said:


> Well that's the thing with Hoyt, they are VERY tightlipped about the new bows. They never release any little teaser pics or any real info before the bow launches. In a way it's torture but in another way I kinda respect them setting a date and not letting us know anything until then.


:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up

Let us still sit on fire :mad2: and the rumors goes on :smile::smile:


----------



## Reverend

When does the new line appear on their web-site... Oct. 1 or Nov. 1?


----------



## trackwalli

*hoyt 09*

was told that the new cams have modules for draw length change 32 and 35 ata


----------



## sneak1413

If they don't come out with it i am going to build myself a proelite with z3 cams (unless the new cam is nicer) and xt500 limbs. I have shot an ultraelite with c2 cams and 500 limbs and it was awesome. I think my commander will fall to the wayside after vegas comes and goes.


----------



## Honeymonster

What braceheight did you get out of the 500 limbs on the Ultraelite?
I was playing around with the idea myself but decided that if I get 6,5" out of the XT2000 the shorter XT500 would be impossible to shoot. Btw. can you post some pics of your frankenbow?


----------



## Oxymoron

MOBOW#1 said:


> Four brand new bows, brand new limbs, brand new cams, brand new riser. One will be 35" axel to axel:zip:


New Cams?
Are they going to bring back a Spiral-type cam, or ditch the Cam&1/2s in favor of Binaries altogether?


----------



## Predator

Do you happen to know the BH on the 35" bow? Can you PLEASE find out? I'm hoping it's right at about 7". If it is, and it has good speed, I will likely own one before too long.

Man, this is killin' me. I've got to know more. I'm very impatient and hate waiting. It's made worse by the fact that all of these other bow companies are spitting out pretty pictures and specs on their '09 lineup and I can't get anything on Hoyt's lineup. I don't care if the bows aren't available until the 3rd week of Oct. (practically speaking I've got my hunting setup and won't be changing it for the remainder of the season - don't need to even get the bow until early next year if that's what it takes but I really want to see them now). If they've got the marketing info. ready they should kick it out now even if they don't start shipping anything for another month.

And at this point, there's no point in anything being "secret". Everyone is locked and loaded on the '09 platform (even Mathews) so it's not like anyone could "steal" an idea and operationalize it at this point.

Please...someone leak everything on Hoyt's lineup!




MOBOW#1 said:


> Sorry guys that is all I know. And there isn't any pictures as of yet. Or much info on the specs.


----------



## MOBOW#1

Sorry they are tight lipped


----------



## teach4

What about brand new string????


----------



## Predator

MOBOW#1 said:


> Sorry they are tight lipped


But why would they more tight lipped about the BH than the ATA? I don't understand that. Can't you get that much out of them? I'm not looking for details on the cams, limbs - even speed at this point. Just the the BH would be a good start.

I'm not interested in sub-7" BH's and it drives me nuts that there are so many of them out there now as part of the chase for speed. I want a 7" BH and I want them to get extra speed out of the cam & overall design without sacrificing smoothness rather than getting it by dropping the BH down like they did on the Katera.


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*



Predator said:


> But why would they more tight lipped about the BH than the ATA? I don't understand that. Can't you get that much out of them? I'm not looking for details on the cams, limbs - even speed at this point. Just the the BH would be a good start.
> 
> I'm not interested in sub-7" BH's and it drives me nuts that there are so many of them out there now as part of the chase for speed. I want a 7" BH and I want them to get extra speed out of the cam & overall design without sacrificing smoothness rather than getting it by dropping the BH down like they did on the Katera.


The brace height on the 35in bow will be 7in and they also have a 32in bow coming out but not sure on the brace.I have also been told by a reliable source that the kateraXL is gone and the Katera is sticking around but they will have adjustable draw length this year.This was what I was told so dont hold me to it.I also here the 35in bow will be in the 320s iBO.


----------



## lawnmower

I want to see them dump the TEC riser. one of the ugliest things i have ever seen IMO.


----------



## thespyhunter

lawnmower said:


> I want to see them dump the TEC riser. one of the ugliest things i have ever seen IMO.



Wrong................the TEC riser is what makes a Hoyt a Hoyt. Thats one of the things that make them unique. If you want to say the TEC risers are ugly, have you seen the thread with the pics of the new Bowtech's? ukey:


----------



## thespyhunter

Predator said:


> But why would they more tight lipped about the BH than the ATA? I don't understand that. Can't you get that much out of them? I'm not looking for details on the cams, limbs - even speed at this point. Just the the BH would be a good start.
> 
> I'm not interested in sub-7" BH's and it drives me nuts that there are so many of them out there now as part of the chase for speed. I want a 7" BH and I want them to get extra speed out of the cam & overall design without sacrificing smoothness rather than getting it by dropping the BH down like they did on the Katera.



Read this ~ :darkbeer:
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=761337


----------



## archerm3

wihunter402 said:


> Guess someone is having a bad life. Nothing else to do but complain about us wanting to talk about archery on an archery message board.
> 
> Someone out there must have some hint of information for us. What about Archineer? Where are you???


So you find someone you perceive to be having a bad life, and your contribution is to ridicule them for it......

You're a cruel person based on that post.


----------



## Predator

I love the tec riser - hope they never go away from them.

They are a major "signature" of a Hoyt and I think they perform better. I love the stiffness and stability they give and I think they look cool too.


----------



## john09040

*737*

All I want is a 737 with a faster cam system.


----------



## macatac

lawnmower said:


> I want to see them dump the TEC riser. one of the ugliest things i have ever seen IMO.


Not gonna happen. As mentioned, it makes a Hoyt a Hoyt. Also, the design and machining that go into those risers is awesome. Make sure you have shot a bow before you judge its "beauty." I happen to think my Ultratec with XT3000 limbs and spiral cams is one beautiful bow, especially when I shoot it. :wink:

macatac


----------



## macatac

john09040 said:


> All I want is a 737 with a faster cam system.


All I want is a 737 with longer limbs. :wink:


----------



## viperarcher

djmaxwe said:


> I would buy it but I will never ever have another 6" BH bow.....EVER..............


I don't get it I shoot my katera and my vulcan very well! with the 6 inch brace height it feels like a 7 or better brace height and shoots like one! well at least for me , with the longer riser and short limbs and sts you got all the forgiveness of a higher brace height bow! Maybe you just need to practice more! LOL LOL LOL!


----------



## MOBOW#1

Predator said:


> But why would they more tight lipped about the BH than the ATA? I don't understand that. Can't you get that much out of them? I'm not looking for details on the cams, limbs - even speed at this point. Just the the BH would be a good start.
> 
> I'm not interested in sub-7" BH's and it drives me nuts that there are so many of them out there now as part of the chase for speed. I want a 7" BH and I want them to get extra speed out of the cam & overall design without sacrificing smoothness rather than getting it by dropping the BH down like they did on the Katera.


There is no much in the way of specs or speed info out as of yet. We are ordering our line up in the blind My guess is they will hit the market with a vengance.


----------



## kravguy

viperarcher said:


> I don't get it I shoot my katera and my vulcan very well! with the 6 inch brace height it feels like a 7 or better brace height and shoots like one! well at least for me , with the longer riser and short limbs and sts you got all the forgiveness of a higher brace height bow! Maybe you just need to practice more! LOL LOL LOL!



Gotta agree with you there. I've had bows with 7", 7 1/2", 8" brace heights, and for some odd reason the Katera with its little 6" brace height is the one I shoot best.


----------



## jai5004

*Elite series*

I've heard some rumors floating around that Hoyt will be making changes to the Elite series for '09 since its the oldest bow in the lineup and has been practically unchanged since it was launched. All of you guys looking for a parallel limb version keep your fingers crossed. I look for them also to keep with the tradition of the last three years, a 33 ata bow and a 36 ata xl version. I'm shooting a katera xl and I love it. It's fast and very forgiving with a 7.5 inch brace height, and the parallel limbs make the 36 inch ata feel compact, and I also shot the katera but I'm not a fan of a 33" ata bow as much as a longer one, but I was even more amazed at how forgiving this bow is with a 6" brace height, even more so i believe than '07s Vulcan. I look for them to stay with this trend of their flagship hunting bows, maybe just a new cam with more speed to try and catch up with some of these other manufacturers. Whatever it is you know it will be Hoyt quality as usual. I'm not too concerned because in 3 or 4 years when i will maybe be looking for a new hunting bow, I know they will have something totally new and different. As for a paper bow, an upgraded elite series would be a nice replacement for the protec I am currently shooting.


----------



## Scottie

kravguy said:


> Gotta agree with you there. I've had bows with 7", 7 1/2", 8" brace heights, and for some odd reason the Katera with its little 6" brace height is the one I shoot best.


+1. Can't explain it, it's just how it is.


----------



## Flintlock1776

Lower Prices in a tough economy would be good :darkbeer:


----------



## wdriver

*Katera with a Fuse Steathshot*

Just shot a Katera yesterday. NICE shooting bow. I hope someone at Hoyt sees this: that Fuse Stealthshot is LOUD. The Katera needs a rear mount bushing so we can change out the Fuse Stealthshot to something like a Duravanes String Tamer (Much Quieter). That is just my humble opinion. After all, I need a third bow, and I am leaning towards the Katera.


----------



## BrushSniper

> Flintlock1776 Lower Prices in a tough economy would be good


I agree it would be nice to see lower prices


----------



## alwayslookin

*Mossy Oak Option????*

Unless PSE comes out with a 36-38 inch X bow.........I would rather shoot a longer bow......but it HAS to be MOSSY OAK.
My Dream Season is just a touch too short for my own preference.
My Katera XL was awesome except the stealth shot wasn't so stealthy.....and I need Mossy Oak Camo........


----------



## Predator

You can get any bow repainted. I understand your situation but I wouldn't let the camo option keep me from buying the best bow. I figure out how to deal with the camo problem AFTER I got the best bow for me if I were you.


----------



## Honeymonster

jai5004 said:


> I've heard some rumors floating around that Hoyt will be making changes to the Elite series for '09 since its the oldest bow in the lineup and has been practically unchanged since it was launched.


The Risers were changed in 2006.


----------



## zhunter62

i agree , the riser did change in 2006 but i wouldnt call that a big change. but we have about 3 weeks to find out dont we. as for getting the bow repainted, i complete agree that i am not gonna let the camo on a bow sway me to one side or the other. and i am not really gonna waste time and money on shipping it out to get it repainted that i could use to shoo the thing, but it would be a cool option, but it just camo who cares.


----------



## shoots4fun

*Void warranty!!*

i don't get all u guys, w/ your (i have to have a unique look to my bow..) these are the same people that drive HOYT nuts when u call and "should" u need something fixed or looked at or by chance something wasnt right on the bow, u expect them to look at it after it has been altered from manufacturer. and yes that included paint jobs, different anodizing, powder coat, film dip by youself or someone else...IT clearly states..U VOID your brand new bows WARRANTY! HOYT reserves the right to refuse to even look at if they choose!


----------



## IL~Hunter

meh iv had my bows repainted and that certain company really didnt care. 
Besides if you take care of your bow what do you have to worry about?


----------



## ex-wolverine

*I think people know this*



shoots4fun said:


> i don't get all u guys, w/ your (i have to have a unique look to my bow..) these are the same people that drive HOYT nuts when u call and "should" u need something fixed or looked at or by chance something wasnt right on the bow, u expect them to look at it after it has been altered from manufacturer. and yes that included paint jobs, different anodizing, powder coat, film dip by youself or someone else...IT clearly states..U VOID your brand new bows WARRANTY! HOYT reserves the right to refuse to even look at if they choose!


People have a right to spend thier money anyway they want...If they want to customize they can...I never heard of anyone re-dipping thier bow and whining to any company that its screwed up and they want thier money back from the manufacture...

Im not sure where your going with this...


That said, I would like to see a different pattern this year...Im not real fond of the 08 camo


----------



## kkromer

john09040 said:


> All I want is a 737 with a faster cam system.


I'm with you on the 737 - I'm good with the current configuration though - the bow is a rock star!!!


----------



## 'Ike'

*Predator Camo!*

Something lighter weight like my former XTec....Love to start shooting Hoyt again, just haven't liked the last few years lines...We'll see! :tongue:

Oh yes and in Predator camo....:wink:


----------



## FiveOarcher

*737*

yes, a 737 type bow with a faster cam would be a great addition. We shall see in a couple weeks. It will be interesting to see what they do with the Elite series (if anything). In some ways I would like to see a few minor changes but I hope they dont go to the "parallel" limbs for the elites.


----------



## kravguy

'Ike' said:


> Something lighter weight like my former XTec....Love to start shooting Hoyt again, just haven't liked the last few years lines...We'll see! :tongue:
> 
> Oh yes and in Predator camo....:wink:


You mean like this:tongue:


----------



## zhunter62

now that sexy, is that predator green.


----------



## kravguy

zhunter62 said:


> now that sexy, is that predator green.


Yep, it is the green. Done by PBR on this site.


----------



## BowProTN

*A little info...*

Talked to my rep today. Here's what he knows as of today. Katera and XL are here to stay, no changes of any kind. Two new bows (no names) 32" and 35" (also called a *** XL), both with a 7" brace height. New limb pocket and a new layered limb technology. The new bows will feature a new cam that is a happy medium between a draw specific vector/Z3 cam and a Cam 1/2 Plus. It will be draw length adjustable with a good valley and a harder wall. As for speed they are hearing from the factory that speeds will be "right up there with other 7" brace height bows". My reps interpretation of that was 330-335fps. That's all I have so far. My first loads will arrive Nov 1st(ish). Demos by Oct 28th or so. Let the posts begin!!!:wink:


----------



## J-Daddy

I've been trying to get something out of Darin Cooper, only thing Coop will tell me is "Get down to your local Hoyt dealer and get your name on the list because you will want one!"


----------



## Dugga Boy

BowProTN said:


> The new bows will feature a new cam that is a happy medium between a draw specific vector/Z3 cam and a Cam 1/2 Plus. It will be draw length adjustable with a good valley and a harder wall. As for speed they are hearing from the factory that speeds will be "right up there with other 7" brace height bows". My reps interpretation of that was 330-335fps.


So, modules to change? Speed is not bad if they really make it out of the box.



J-Daddy said:


> I've been trying to get something out of Darin Cooper, only thing Coop will tell me is "Get down to your local Hoyt dealer and get your name on the list because you will want one!"


Great info he gave you.


----------



## viperarcher

J-Daddy said:


> I've been trying to get something out of Darin Cooper, only thing Coop will tell me is "Get down to your local Hoyt dealer and get your name on the list because you will want one!"


LOL ahhhahahaa ! Darrin Cooper is a rock star! A#1 engineer!


----------



## thespyhunter

*Archineer 30X*



J-Daddy said:


> I've been trying to get something out of Darin Cooper, only thing Coop will tell me is "Get down to your local Hoyt dealer and get your name on the list because you will want one!"


Cooper needs to get his bad self on here and *at least *drop a few teases. I dont mind being teased.....:tongue::wink:


----------



## 12sonly

i heard the elite series will have parallel limbs and a new cam.


----------



## zhunter62

12sonly said:


> i heard the elite series will have parallel limbs and a new cam.


did you here that on AT or from a reputable source, but either way, god i hope so. if they do i know what i am getting for christmas. hehe.


----------



## BowProTN

Dugga Boy said:


> So, modules to change? Speed is not bad if they really make it out of the box.


No module to change. Inner cam adjustment similar to the Cam 1/2.


----------



## 12sonly

a friend of mine just got back from new mexico elk hunting saw some shooting one out there he said it was black and had no markings on it. he shot it said, it was quiet and smooth.


----------



## zhunter62

well we only got a few more days to wait, and the suspence is killing me i really want to know so i can start saving. i guess the wait is well worth it.


----------



## NOSX3DER

*Hoyt*

What is the release date for the Hoyt 2009's? Mid October?


----------



## Pete731

End of October, beginning of November .... 

Some dealers are receiving the catalog before the web site is launched! Should see some preview here soon!


----------



## zhunter62

i heard somewhere between the 15 and the 20 of this month several time aroung the forum, so within the next few weeks.


----------



## Predator

BowProTN said:


> Talked to my rep today. Here's what he knows as of today. Katera and XL are here to stay, no changes of any kind. Two new bows (no names) 32" and 35" (also called a *** XL), both with a 7" brace height. New limb pocket and a new layered limb technology. The new bows will feature a new cam that is a happy medium between a draw specific vector/Z3 cam and a Cam 1/2 Plus. It will be draw length adjustable with a good valley and a harder wall. As for speed they are hearing from the factory that speeds will be "right up there with other 7" brace height bows". My reps interpretation of that was 330-335fps. That's all I have so far. My first loads will arrive Nov 1st(ish). Demos by Oct 28th or so. Let the posts begin!!!:wink:


It certainly sounds good. I like the 35" specs. One thing I find surprising is that they could get 330-335 out of a cam that is a "happy medium between a vector/Z3 and a cam 1/2 plus". The vector/Z3 will give you about 318-320 IBO and the cam 1/2 is clearly a slower cam so how does a happy medium between those two yield 330-335? (unless it's an extremely harsh draw curve which I'd be a bit surprised to see Hoyt put out). I hope what you say is true but I guess I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## 12sonly

catalog will be at shops 23rd of oct


----------



## 'Ike'

kravguy said:


> You mean like this:tongue:


Oh yeah, very nice! :cocktail:


----------



## ShootsaHoyt

12sonly said:


> i heard the elite series will have parallel limbs and a new cam.



I hope not!!


----------



## RickinMo

ShootsaHoyt said:


> I hope not!!


As much as it pains me to agree with you Jack :wink: :wink:
I sincerely hope not too

Rick


----------



## MrPibb

ShootsaHoyt said:


> I hope not!!


Would be shame for you to have to change your name to SHOOTSAPSE:sign10:


----------



## Honeymonster

I keep my fingers crossed that they don't come up with the beyond-paralell-ugliness on the 35" ata bow.


----------



## HATEoftheNORTH

Honeymonster said:


> I keep my fingers crossed that they don't come up with the beyond-paralell-ugliness on the 35" ata bow.


+1 :killpain:


----------



## zhunter62

it seem that half of the hoyt world want the elite to have parralell limbs and the other half doesnt, maybe there will be a happy medium and they will do both maybe come out with a new elite with parralell limbs, becaue i hope they do. i really hope they do because that bow would be a great shooter. i hope they do make one with parralell limbs.


----------



## Honeymonster

Theres no reason why a paralell limb design makes a bow more accurate.
But my guess is, that there will be a longer riser shorter limbs eliteseries bow. XT1000 limbs or something similiar.


----------



## viperarcher

Listen there is 2 new bows coming to market new limbs and new limb pockets and new cam's 35 axle to axle and a 32 axle to axle and they will have draw length adjustable and speed! 7 in brace! thats all I can say at this time so start saving your money! the best is yet to come!


----------



## Dugga Boy

viperarcher said:


> Listen there is 2 new bows coming to market new limbs and new limb pockets and new cam's 35 axle to axle and a 32 axle to axle and they will have draw length adjustable and speed! 7 in brace! thats all I can say at this time so start saving your money! the best is yet to come!


I wonder if there will be 2 kind of cams and that draw length adjustability will be possible only with the slower ones....as always since the cam&1/2 system was introduced in 2003.

However, we will see.

DB


----------



## bobcat91

*hoyt in mossy oak treestand*

I'm not sure if this is a Hoyt bow dipped in MO Treestand after the fact or whether this is a new camo option on the 2009 bows as I have heard rumored, but this is what it would look like and it looks good.


----------



## Honeymonster

07 Vectrix


----------



## zhunter62

you know what i never liked treestand camo before but it looks nice on that bow.


----------



## J-Daddy

Dang that Treestand looks good on a Hoyt doesnt it. All I can say is sign me up for a 35" AtoA, 7" brace height, 335fps model in Treestand.


----------



## die-languh

*why*

why would they change much on the bow who stil has the most successes in target archery, the hoyt elite series..

i think maybe a new cam and some face lift's but i guess the won't change the elite very much.


----------



## wihunter402

Dugga Boy said:


> I wonder if there will be 2 kind of cams and that draw length adjustability will be possible only with the slower ones....as always since the cam&1/2 system was introduced in 2003.
> 
> However, we will see.
> 
> DB



I would think that would be the case. I really don't see them getting more speed from a draw length adjustable cam vs. a fixed.


----------



## viperarcher

bobcat91 said:


> I'm not sure if this is a Hoyt bow dipped in MO Treestand after the fact or whether this is a new camo option on the 2009 bows as I have heard rumored, but this is what it would look like and it looks good.


wow thats cool!


----------



## viperarcher

out of all the hoyt bows I have my two favorite are the vulcan and the ultra elite! but I think the seven 37 is in there too.


----------



## Rinaldo2

They will have to come up with something very special to beat their Ulraelites. My son and I both have one for spot shooting and we will not be giving them up until something very special comes along.. IMHO Ultraelite best bow for 08.


----------



## RCL

I can't believe nobody has any secret pictures yet.........:doh:


----------



## wihunter402

RCL said:


> I can't believe nobody has any secret pictures yet.........:doh:


That makes 2 of us. I was sure we would get some teaser pics by now or some more info. It's been almost 2 weeks since Mobow gave us the first hints.


----------



## B3AV3R

I don't believe the reps will even be seeing these until the late next week.


----------



## thumper_pa

*october 23*

october 23 is when hoyt is releasing new 2009 to reps so i dont think there will be any pics till then


----------



## viperarcher

Thats ok the way the economy is going nobody will be able to afford a new bow!


----------



## Tribute2007

thumper_pa said:


> october 23 is when hoyt is releasing new 2009 to reps so i dont think there will be any pics till then


Man I hope they bring out something awesome! I just stripped apart my Katera XL and put everything up for sale so I can buy a new hunting bow. I dont enjoy shooting my target bow as much as my hunting bow so I figured why not sell it and the money I get from it buy a new hunting rig. So I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## wihunter402

Tribute2007 said:


> Man I hope they bring out something awesome! I just stripped apart my Katera XL and put everything up for sale so I can buy a new hunting bow. I dont enjoy shooting my target bow as much as my hunting bow so I figured why not sell it and the money I get from it buy a new hunting rig. So I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


I love my Katera XL. Really thought about getting it in that Jade color for hunting but didn't want to special order. I sure hope their new line can be ordered in all flat black. Just itching to get one for use inside the blind. Kind of liking the idea of a 32" for that. Keep it short.


----------



## Flyboy718

bobcat91 said:


> I'm not sure if this is a Hoyt bow dipped in MO Treestand after the fact or whether this is a new camo option on the 2009 bows as I have heard rumored, but this is what it would look like and it looks good.


Is this your bow...looks awsome, but your string is nowhere near touching the STS


----------



## thespyhunter

bobcat91 said:


> I'm not sure if this is a Hoyt bow dipped in MO Treestand after the fact or whether this is a new camo option on the 2009 bows as I have heard rumored, but this is what it would look like and it looks good.



That could be new................those are not the standard RiserShox


----------



## strummer

I was thinking the same thing about the shocks and it dont look like the end of the limbs are rounded off


----------



## Predator

Replacement shocks - that's not one of the new models. There's nothing new about that bow. Same riser, pockets, limbs and vector cam.

It's just an existing model dipped in the new camo.


----------



## bobcat91

That's not my bow: I found it on the internet while I was searching for information on the 2009 Hoyts. It said on the site that the picture was added I believe on 9/27/08. I have two Bowtechs that I use and these are a few years old. I have begun to look at other companies bows since I believe that the quality on the new Bowtechs have begun to slip. Don't get me wrong, I love the the Justice and think that my '06 Allegiance is the best hunting bow ever made, but Hoyt has always had a reputation for great dependable bows with excellent customer service. That Hoyt looks great with the Mossy Oak Treestand pattern and I really hope that it is an option.


----------



## thespyhunter

Predator said:


> Replacement shocks - that's not one of the new models. There's nothing new about that bow. Same riser, pockets, limbs and vector cam.
> 
> It's just an existing model dipped in the new camo.


I though it was a Vectrix, but you never know :embara:
Where do the replacement Shox come from?


----------



## wihunter402

thespyhunter said:


> I though it was a Vectrix, but you never know :embara:
> Where do the replacement Shox come from?



I was wondering about the replacement Shox as well. I hope someone on here can help.


----------



## lawnmower

i have heard several times that the new limb pockets will eb the same as the ones on the new hawk series bows.


----------



## 442fps

thespyhunter said:


> I though it was a Vectrix, but you never know :embara:
> Where do the replacement Shox come from?


These riser shox are exactly the same as in the 08 Reflex


----------



## wihunter402

442fps said:


> These riser shox are exactly the same as in the 08 Reflex



Thanks for the info.

As for the limb pockets I hope they are not like the Hawk series. Those don't look to me to be locking pockets but I may be wrong on that. I have NOT seen one of the Hawk bows first hand.


----------



## 2005Ultramag

'Ike' said:


> Something lighter weight like my former XTec....Love to start shooting Hoyt again, just haven't liked the last few years lines...We'll see! :tongue:
> 
> Oh yes and in Predator camo....:wink:


My 2005 Ultramag is (I think) the lightest full sized bow Hoyt ever built.:wink:
On the other hand... my Trykon XL...:weightlifter:


----------



## Crash37

Back in the spring, a Hoyt rep, supposed to have been the number 3 guy, was at my local bow shop and he said they had a 3 1/2 pound bow coming out. He was also carrying an all black Katera that was sharp.


----------



## MOBOW#1

AlphaMax XTS500 Limbs with the XTR cam, and there is no pictures yet!!


----------



## wihunter402

MOBOW#1 said:


> AlphaMax XTS500 Limbs with the XTR cam, and there is no pictures yet!!


Are those limbs still the laminate? Any info on how the cams compare to the Z3? Gotta love this time of year. The bucks will be rutting soon and the new bows are coming out.

Crash37 I know what you mean about the black Katera. I really like the looks of all flat black bows and I think it would be great for turkey (or anything) in a blind.


----------



## MOBOW#1

wihunter402 said:


> Are those limbs still the laminate? Any info on how the cams compare to the Z3? Gotta love this time of year. The bucks will be rutting soon and the new bows are coming out.
> 
> Crash37 I know what you mean about the black Katera. I really like the looks of all flat black bows and I think it would be great for turkey (or anything) in a blind.


That's all I know!! Not much in the way of specs out there as of yet. 32" and a 35" See if I can post a picture as soon as I get them.


----------



## onetohunt

djmaxwe said:


> Me to, I would love to see Hoyt go to MOSSY OAK TREESTAND!!!!!!!!!


me too!!


----------



## djmaxwe

wihunter402 said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> As for the limb pockets I hope they are not like the Hawk series. Those don't look to me to be locking pockets but I may be wrong on that. I have NOT seen one of the Hawk bows first hand.


Have you ever seen a Refles Growler? Well, you have now seen a Hawk series bow. I don't like the limb pockets as well.


----------



## wihunter402

djmaxwe said:


> Have you ever seen a Refles Growler? Well, you have now seen a Hawk series bow. I don't like the limb pockets as well.


Thanks for the info. Yes I have and I agree. I sure hope they did not do that on the main bows. I would much rather have the extra weight. Guess the waiting is almost over.:darkbeer:


----------



## DesertRat

*Not hardware per se*

I too cannot wait for the new line up to show. I use to get excited, but now that I'm older, I've learned to get excited AFTER the catalog (or pictures on AT) show up.

I also heard that they revamped all their gear as well. Items like backpacks, shirts, jackets and such.


----------



## RamRock

TTT. someone must have taken som SnEEkEE pics by now:wink:


----------



## bwanaworker

DesertRat said:


> I too cannot wait for the new line up to show. I use to get excited, but now that I'm older, I've learned to get excited AFTER the catalog (or pictures on AT) show up.
> 
> I also heard that they revamped all their gear as well. Items like backpacks, shirts, jackets and such.



2nd that. I think thats why it was such a pain in the a** to get any of them last year.(atleast for me it was)


----------



## archer43014

Ttt


----------



## RamRock

Anyone??????


----------



## wihunter402

Nothing on this yet? There has to be someone that has some pictures by now.


----------



## kkromer

Hoyt is pretty tight lipped. There might be a few people that know, but they usually don't tell. Would love to see what they bring out, but I'll have a hard time letting go of the 737 - one of the most accurate bows I've ever shot.


----------



## Arrowhunter

When is the release date?


----------



## FiveOarcher

*Oct 23*

supposed to be Oct 23 so ONLY 10 more days til then!


----------



## lawnmower

the shop i work for got the info today, but the owner wont say a word to us. :sad:


----------



## wihunter402

lawnmower said:


> the shop i work for got the info today, but the owner wont say a word to us. :sad:


Ok so the info is out there. What dealer wants to spill the beans?


----------



## B3AV3R

There is no info yet.


----------



## lawnmower

Don Beaver said:


> There is no info yet.


it was e-mailed to him earlier today. I have tried to get it out of him, even offered to buy lunch, but no dice. I will keep trying!

he did say hawk and powerhawk.. DUH i already knew that one.. but also said that the katera is back, more or less unchanged, just that the draw length will be adjustable on them this year. he closed the e-mail as soon as he saw me in the room where he was. so..


----------



## JStrebin

*And the wait is still on*

This is what drives me nuts. The wait to see what Hoyt is going to be coming out with next.


----------



## can't shoot

I did hear the new name, "Alphamax". Nothing about how they look or shoot, just the name.


----------



## JMaxH

I have seen the name "AlphaMax" on another forum as well. My next bow will most likely be another Hoyt (LOVE THEM!!), so I'm pretty darned excited to see what they come up with!


----------



## HATEoftheNORTH

What a name 4 a bow!
My next dog will be named "alphamax"


----------



## wihunter402

JMaxH said:


> I have seen the name "AlphaMax" on another forum as well. My next bow will most likely be another Hoyt (LOVE THEM!!), so I'm pretty darned excited to see what they come up with!


I love them Hoyt's too. I will still shoot others and see how they feel but I still always seem to shoot Hoyt bows the best.


----------



## 442fps

JStrebin said:


> This is what drives me nuts. The wait to see what Hoyt is going to be coming out with next.


A new Vantage :wink:


----------



## scotts4

my next bow will be a Hoyt :wink:


----------



## Tribute2007

I heard the other day in at a shop that there will be a 32" and 35" ata bow and the b/h will like 7 and 7 1/2 I think. Not sure on the b/h but know thats what he said about the ata. They said they didnt get any names of the bows or how fast they shot. All the got was ata's and b/h on the bows. Which to me is old news because it was already posted on here but it was nice to hear it coming out of the pro shop owners mouth. So there is some truth to the stuff we're hearing on here.


----------



## viperarcher

LoL, I always tell the truth!


----------



## JStrebin

*09 Hoyts*

I already know that I am going to get a new Pro Elite or Ultra Elite. I am more in the market for a target bow. It will be interesting to see if they make any changes to the Elite series. Like string stops. Different limbs and cams. When is the release date for Hoyt again?


----------



## practice-more

I believe my Rep said he was going out on the 19th, and I heard the release date was then going to be Monday the 20th.

Mitch


----------



## wihunter402

practice-more said:


> I believe my Rep said he was going out on the 19th, and I heard the release date was then going to be Monday the 20th.
> 
> Mitch


That would be awesome. I sure hope someone gets on here soon with pics. Then I guess it will be off to my dealer to see when he will be getting them in so I can shoot some and see what I am going to do.


----------



## trainer_will

i know that one of the new bows coming out is the Alphamax, and it is available in 32 and 35 axle to axle variants with XTS500 limbs, but haven't seen any specs yet. Where i work has them on order.


----------



## HATEoftheNORTH

Sry, but i hate this name "AlphaMax"  
...but i hope i will like the bow


----------



## Tribute2007

One more week boys til all the beens should be spilled and then we'll all be able to drewl. But maybe someone will spill em before then. That would be nice if someone did.


----------



## no1huntmaster

*wheres da hoyts*


----------



## 'Ike'

*Please!*

Just some spec's....35" ATA, I'm liking the sounds of that! :tongue:


----------



## BOWGOD

'Ike' said:


> Just some spec's....35" ATA, I'm liking the sounds of that! :tongue:


i'd like to hear 38" ATA and 8.25 or 8.5 inch brace:wink: i could care less about the speed i just want a tack driver like the good old protec!!!!!


----------



## 'Ike'

That'd be a good one to, not so much as spped for me, just like that ATA and BH...Usually sweet shoot'n bow for me! :wink:


----------



## vonottoexperien

BOWGOD said:


> i'd like to hear 38" ATA and 8.25 or 8.5 inch brace:wink: i could care less about the speed i just want a tack driver like the good old protec!!!!!


Grab a 38 Pro. I've been shooting it all yr. In door's and out..hunting too


----------



## zhunter62

3 days boys and girls, 3 days, this is worse then christmas.:frusty::blob1:


----------



## Dugga Boy

Don't expect too much.

The higher your expectations are, the easier you get disappointed.


I decided to expect nothing......so they can knock me off my feet!!!


----------



## BAMBRANCH

*Saw a pic*

OF A HOYT ENGINEER WITH A BOW THAT RESEMBLED A BOWTECH CENTER PIVIOT RISOR. NOW THE PICTURE IS GONE!????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????:zip:


----------



## RamRock

BAMBRANCH said:


> OF A HOYT ENGINEER WITH A BOW THAT RESEMBLED A BOWTECH CENTER PIVIOT RISOR. NOW THE PICTURE IS GONE!????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????:zip:


Im glad i dident say it:zip:


----------



## brian smith

*centerpivot*



RamRock said:


> Im glad i dident say it:zip:


Thats gonna get some people wondering! Glad I didnt say it too!


----------



## BAMBRANCH

*With a tec risor*

:deadhorse CAN IT BE?


----------



## zhunter62

as long as they dont have the limb problems that bowtech has had over the past year, i dont care, it honestly wouldnt surprise me in the least, taking good tecknology and combining it with great technology can only help. they are coming out with new limbs this year, supposaly they are pre stressed like pse limbs, so maybe it will be a hoyt bowtech pse mix, would be interesting wouldnt it, would be one heavy bow though, all that extra risor. what ever they come out with i am sure it will be good, they have doen very well over the last few years, so why not hope, anyways i dont care about there flag ship bow, i am only looking for an elite with parralel limbs, that would be sweet.


----------



## wihunter402

The Tec riser with the NON MOVING center riser type would be nice. I did not care for the BowTech with the pivoting (moving) riser of 2008. Their (BowTech) new bows look like they went away from that and made it a solid riser that kind of Y'd at the top and bottom. Now that on the Tec riser would be AWESOME. We can only hope.


----------



## J-Daddy

BAMBRANCH said:


> OF A HOYT ENGINEER WITH A BOW THAT RESEMBLED A BOWTECH CENTER PIVIOT RISOR. NOW THE PICTURE IS GONE!????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????:zip:


Well I have no idea on a center pivot riser design....I do know the "new" bow is out there floating around and already killing deer though. I was talking to Darin Cooper from Hoyt the other day and I asked him if he had killed anything this year yet and he said "Yeah a big whitetail & a nice mule deer", I think he took them in Alberta if I remember right...Anyway I told him to email the pics of the deer and he said "Man I would if I could, but I cant cause the new bow is in the pictures and I'd get killed if I let them slip out right now". 
As soon as the new bows hit the market though Darin is gonna email me some pics of this deers. I'll post them up on here when he sends them to me. Also, for the guys out there that might have pre-ordered the new DDBowhunting video "The Cutting Edge", it should be shipping any day now and the new Hoyt "flagship hunting bow, AlphaMax???" will be featured on that video....So maybe we'll get to see some action video of it whacking something.
Only details Coop would give me is "It kicks arse, you'll have to have one of them when you see it"...From what he's telling me it'll be the best hunting bow that Hoyt has ever released, but what else would you expect an design guy from Hoyt to say, lol.


----------



## zhunter62

J-Daddy said:


> From what he's telling me it'll be the best hunting bow that Hoyt has ever released, but what else would you expect an design guy from Hoyt to say, lol.


dont they say that every year though, truthfully every year it is the best bow they have ever made, some years it is, so years it just the same with a different name. hope it is though.

Z


----------



## smitty72

A Hoyt with a center pivot design sounds good to me I'm waitinng to shoot the Sentinal  But I did shoot the Captain I'm just waiting to see what Hoyt has before I make my mind up besides I still have 4 more weeks of archery


----------



## HATEoftheNORTH

2 days


----------



## SC Archer

CANT HARDLY WAIT HOYTS GUNNA Be GReAT I HOPe THIS YeAR!!!!!!


----------



## Q2DEATH

J-Daddy said:


> Well I have no idea on a center pivot riser design....I do know the "new" bow is out there floating around and already killing deer though. I was talking to Darin Cooper from Hoyt the other day and I asked him if he had killed anything this year yet and he said "Yeah a big whitetail & a nice mule deer", I think he took them in Alberta if I remember right...Anyway I told him to email the pics of the deer and he said "Man I would if I could, but I cant cause the new bow is in the pictures and I'd get killed if I let them slip out right now".
> As soon as the new bows hit the market though Darin is gonna email me some pics of this deers. I'll post them up on here when he sends them to me. Also, for the guys out there that might have pre-ordered the new DDBowhunting video "The Cutting Edge", it should be shipping any day now and the new Hoyt "flagship hunting bow, AlphaMax???" will be featured on that video....So maybe we'll get to see some action video of it whacking something.
> Only details Coop would give me is "It kicks arse, you'll have to have one of them when you see it"...From what he's telling me it'll be the best hunting bow that Hoyt has ever released, but what else would you expect an design guy from Hoyt to say, lol.



DD bowhunting video? Where can I get that? I buy all the bowhunting only vids I can find.


----------



## wihunter402

Can't believe this is still quiet. I was sure someone would have slipped by now. Gotta give them credit I guess.


----------



## Q2DEATH

I don't think its gonna happen Monday either.


----------



## HATEoftheNORTH

1 day, here we go


----------



## Honeymonster

Q2DEATH said:


> I don't think its gonna happen Monday either.


+1

My guess is on the 23rd.


----------



## Q2DEATH

The 31st.


----------



## Segundo

I think that there are some of us that really knows when it's going to happen but they don't say it. So all we have is just quesswork. Well.... :darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## DirtNapTV

*this week*

I do know for a fact that Hoyt and Easton has there sales meetings this week so I am sure pics will leak out or be posted.


----------



## veldkamp11

friday the 24 th:zip:


----------



## HCAman

will Hoyt go with a roller guard this year?

ukey:
:wink:


----------



## Dugga Boy

HCAman said:


> will Hoyt go with a roller guard this year?:


I hope they never will.

DB


----------



## wihunter402

HCAman said:


> will Hoyt go with a roller guard this year?
> 
> ukey:
> :wink:


God I hope not.


----------



## HCAman

wihunter402 said:


> God I hope not.


I hope not too, but it seems to be the way to go....ukey::zip:


----------



## HVAC

Here's a little gos I found going around about the 09 Hoyt

I could get in trouble for this but...
New cam called the "X1" will be faster than Z3 and Spiral...
This cam combined with new "XT450" limbs will launch arrow past the 350 fps IBO while maintaining a brace height above 7 in. 
(But you didn't hear it from me)

Com' on... Hoyt!


----------



## RamRock

One more tid-bit i found out today..sub 4lb bow weight, they shaved 8 oz off for the new models, but weel know soon enough


----------



## Bols

Remember people, don't get your panties in a bunch if they (Hoyt) don't release the catalog pictures and launch the new site tomorrow.

Last year people spoke of the same thing. Monday morning the site would be updated and the '08 line-up would be released. If memory serves me right, it wasn't until WEDNESDAY afternoon that the Hoyt website was updated.

Granted, pictures were floating around before the site was up anyways. 

Just didn't want people to come on here threatening to burn down the Hoyt IT Department because they don't have anything updated 1st thing tomorrow morning. 

Something "OFFICIAL" might come tomorrow, but don't get broken-hearted if it doesn't......


----------



## J-Daddy

Q2DEATH said:


> DD bowhunting video? Where can I get that? I buy all the bowhunting only vids I can find.


Sorry I missed your post earlier and hadnt got back to you. 
www.DDBowhunting.com is the website and you can order the video "The Cutting Edge" there. There's also a trailer you can watch, if the entire video turns out as good as the trialer it should be one of the best bowhunting vids to come out. The video is all Hoyt guys, Darrin Cooper "Coop", John Dudley "Hoyt Pro Shooter", Dan McCarthy "the man", Randy Ulmer "god,lol", and some other guys I cant remember right off the top of my head who shoot for Hoyt either on the National Staff or local Staffs. Everything from whitetail hunting to BigHorn hunting in the mountains and even some swamp gators I do believe. 
I know they are working on more footage this year for another video, Darin Cooper asked me about doing some video work with them awhile back either this season or next season here in Iowa,,,,Hopefully we can work it out. I'd love to make it out west with them some next year hunting and get on some of the monster mule deer they have gotten on camera before, there are some giants on the dvd for this year.


----------



## 'Ike'

RamRock said:


> One more tid-bit i found out today..sub 4lb bow weight, they shaved 8 oz off for the new models, but weel know soon enough


Ohhhhhh baby! Man I hope that's a good 'tid-bit'...:tongue:


----------



## JStrebin

I am hopeign that they come out with a new cam to put on the Elite series. to get a little more speed out of them with a short draw length


----------



## smitty72

Anyone have any pics yet :yo:


----------



## 442fps

smitty72 said:


> Anyone have any pics yet :yo:



http://www.archery-specials.com/index.php?&kat=10&artikel=213 then click on : zur Fotogalerie


----------



## zhunter62

yep just look, tec risor, bow teck limb design, great looking cames, but that only part of the line cant wait for the offical pictures.


----------



## zhunter62

heres one picture and the SPIRALS ARE BACK


----------



## olehemlock

zhunter62 said:


> heres one picture and the SPIRALS ARE BACK


I don't know about the spirals but the rest of is looks pretty sweet:tongue:


----------



## zhunter62

check the web sight posted above, they have pictures of the new spirals, they look almost identical to the old ones. sweet, cant wait to try it.


----------



## J-Daddy




----------



## Paramecium

zhunter62 said:


> heres one picture and the SPIRALS ARE BACK


I saw them too and hope that this is true!

I do not like the now design this much but bringing back the spirals ist GREAT!!!


----------



## Supershark

Wow a center pivot bow? who would have thought it?


----------



## wihunter402

zhunter62 said:


> heres one picture and the SPIRALS ARE BACK


That bow in all flat black would look nice. Sure hope it shoot great. Any specs yet.


----------



## zhunter62

i believe that is the 32 alphamax. as for spec i dont know


----------



## brian smith

They took the pics off the websight.


----------



## zhunter62

yep, i am guessing that someone got a call from hoyt and is in big trouble now, but we got the pictures off in time, lucky for us.


----------



## olehemlock

zhunter62 said:


> i believe that is the 32 alphamax. as for spec i dont know


32" ata, 7" brace, 3.9lbs, 321fps

35 AlhpaMax: 35" ata, 7" brace, 4.1lbs, 316fps

The black bow is the 32 and the blue is the 35

that was the spec's quoted in the article, could change when the wesite is up.


----------



## tiner64

me likey the new Hoyts :darkbeer:


----------



## Segundo

Now we just wait until Archineer 30X comes around and starts to tell the real facts and answer our questions. Hoyt does this better than others. They have a sense of drama and they come out with a guy like Archineer 30X who has knowledge and time to answer our questions and even criticism. That's style we are talkin about. I really hope that they do it again this year, since it's the best show this great site is able to come out with.

Archineer 30X, we are waiting for you! :darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Dugga Boy

Nice but nothing special so far.

The Spiral cam seems to be unchanged. However the previous version doesn't work properly with parallel limbs. 
I tried the "old" Spirals on a Trykon two years ago.
The pivot point of the Spiral needs to get re-settled.

Nonetheless I like to see more from Hoyt the next days. 

DB


----------



## can't shoot

I thought the speed was supposed to be better than 321????


----------



## Honeymonster

UGLY!!

I'll definately buy a 2008 model.


----------



## wihunter402

From Griv:

IBO Speed rating: 321
Axle Length: 32
Brace Height: 7”
Mass Weight: 3.9 lbs.
Available Weights: 40 – 80 Peak with 10# adj. range
Draw lengths-
XTR Cam – 26” – 30”

This one is truly new. With a weight of only 3.9 pounds, this one is a total departure from the norm. The riser appears to be extremely stiff and strong and has some very nice styling. The main features are the new XTR Cam, Vibration Damping soft grip, The New ZTLock Pocket system, and the new XTS five layer laminatd limb. The limbs are only 12” long. I have a feeling this one is going to be a dead in the hand driller. 

Predictions - 

The short limb and boxy parallel limbs are going to make this one the smoothest speed bow ever. Also, with a little tweaking I bet a guy could get this one over 330. 

Overall… It’s cool and I can’t wait to touch one and run those Allen bolts in and out and to see how the limb reacts. I will hunt with this one most likely. I also think the shorter limb and the longer limb support will add some serious forgiveness to this one.


----------



## illbowhunter

Can't wait to get my hands on one and give it a try. I like the new design. :darkbeer:


----------



## J-Daddy

That all black looks good...Wonder if it's all flat black, the riser looks like it in the picture but it's hard to tell on the limbs. I wouldnt mind having the AM35 in flat black.


----------



## Aceman

there is more to come go check out grivs sight

http://www.archerylive.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=2232&st=80

You will have to register if you are not a member.


----------



## tylerolsen12

J-Daddy said:


>


wow that doesnt look like any bow ive seen before lol looks good and i am sure it will shoot great also


----------



## wihunter402

I gotta say I like the way it looks. I was just hoping for a little more speed than 321 on the 32". Not that speed is everything but my wife said to go get a "turkey only" bow I have been wanting. I wanted short for the blind in 60 pound. Was hoping at that weight and some lighter arrows I could still get close to 300. Don't think that will happen at 29" draw with the AlphaMax.

Can't wait to shoot it though and see how it does.


----------



## Jason L

Dieing to have the spirals back. The wall is god, those rule. the C2's are not even close Very sloppy wall.


----------



## heckt

so any word on when the website will be changed?


----------



## illbowhunter

So how long before Hoyt has any information on their website?


----------



## Pittfall

Been watching this post develop. I love the tech bow with the center pivot. Hoyt seems to be making the most technologically advanced bow by taking notes from other companies like bowtech and adding these advancements to it's product. I wonder if its possible for the longer ata bows like the elite series and pro 38 will have similar charicteristics. Now if they would just get rid of the wood grip and adopt pse's rubber sideplates it would be perfect. Oh, and hopefully offered in the new mossy oak treestand. Keep the info coming!!!


----------



## questions_14

You can take a look at the catalogue here www.jvd.nl. It is posted on the site for an archery store in the Netherlands.

Seen it in a thread in General Discussion so thought I should post it here. They look the goods!


----------



## vito t

*The 2009*

Well, guess that's it then for the 2009.

Great job, questions_14. THX!!!

:darkbeer:


----------



## Tribute2007

Man I'm kinda disappointed. I was expecting some really big changes this year. They pretty much only came out with 2 new bows and redesigned a few. I just really dont know what to think about that Alphamax. To me its like they took a step back being it only shoots 320 fps. I thought for sure they would come out with something faster than the Katera. I'll go shoot em and see what I think but it looks like I might be shooting my Vulcan again for another year.


----------



## Honeymonster

I count 5 new bows

AlphaMax
AlphaMax 35"
Vantage Pro
Vatage elite
Riptide

+ 
Powerhawk
Prohawk

There are some big changes. Hoyt came up with a bow under 4 lbs, redesigned the limb pockets, made some new limbs, brought back the fusion color made black out and blackout.5 official and added another Elite series bow to the lineup. Someone was listening to their customers this year.


----------



## PhilK

I actually think these are some really major changes when compared to previous years. When did they last have a new Elite bow or a radically new riser (and limb pocket) geometry such as the AlphaMax?
I also feel this year's lineup is them holding up a huge sign saying "We're listening to you guys!" I mean, Spiral Cams, Fusion Colors, Vantage geometry Elite Riser, <4lbs bows, Torsionally stiffer Recurve Limbs, a Recurve riser with Avalon/GM like specs! I cannot fathom how anyone could not be happy with the lineup....


----------



## elkhunter60

Heres a link to 2009 Hoyt catalog:
http://jvd.nl/09HoytCatalogue.pdf


----------



## zhunter62

i like the camo black out feature they are offering this year, i would like to see an ultraelite in that color.


----------



## sabowhunter

*Hoyt will deliver!!!!*

Hey all u hunters, seems 2 me the AlpaMax gona b th hunting bow 4 2009


----------



## rustyfence

wihunter402 said:


> I gotta say I like the way it looks. I was just hoping for a little more speed than 321 on the 32". Not that speed is everything but my wife said to go get a "turkey only" bow I have been wanting. I wanted short for the blind in 60 pound. Was hoping at that weight and some lighter arrows I could still get close to 300. Don't think that will happen at 29" draw with the AlphaMax.
> 
> Can't wait to shoot it though and see how it does.


I think you will be fine. I had my Vectrix with an IBO of 316 shooting 309 with 28" draw. I see no reason you can not get an IBO 321 to get 300 at 29"


----------



## boonerbrad

rustyfence said:


> I think you will be fine. I had my Vectrix with an IBO of 316 shooting 309 with 28" draw. I see no reason you can not get an IBO 321 to get 300 at 29"


It better be a light arrow though huh. 321 does not equate to 300 at 29" draw without going extremely light. And i had my hopes up to make a return to Hoyt this year. Looks like that is out the window. No speed bows at all really surprises me.


----------



## rustyfence

Boonerbrad said:


> It better be a light arrow though huh. 321 does not equate to 300 at 29" draw without going extremely light. And i had my hopes up to make a return to Hoyt this year. Looks like that is out the window. No speed bows at all really surprises me.


My vectrix shot that with a 300 grain arrow at 60lbs. If you have the time and the means to play with cam sync, and cam orentation, you can get Hoyts to really fling some arrows.

I to am a little disapionted. I really hoped they would come out with a 7" brace height 340fps bow to take over the market on speed bows.


----------



## Hoyt14

I think I'll be sticking with my Kat shooting a 485gr arrow at 280fps.


----------



## veldkamp11

i ordrd my alpah max 35 red amber today 
www.jvd.nl (full catalogue)


----------



## viperarcher

Tribute2007 said:


> Man I'm kinda disappointed. I was expecting some really big changes this year. They pretty much only came out with 2 new bows and redesigned a few. I just really dont know what to think about that Alphamax. To me its like they took a step back being it only shoots 320 fps. I thought for sure they would come out with something faster than the Katera. I'll go shoot em and see what I think but it looks like I might be shooting my Vulcan again for another year.


 I love my vulcan best balanced and shooting bow I have owned and I have owned a few hoyt's


----------



## Utch

*HOYT 2009 Lineup at www.vbs-archery.nl*

Download Hoyt 2009 Lineup at:
*www.vbs-archery.nl*


----------



## no1huntmaster

wow looks like a bowtech


----------



## RCL

no1huntmaster said:


> wow looks like a bowtech


Looks like what a Bowtech _should_ look like........:wink:


----------



## wis_archer

Agreed....however...

I won't buy one because they don't have cams adjustable to 65% let off on the Alpha max.

But....that Vantage Elite with spirals sure looks nice!


----------



## djmaxwe

illbowhunter said:


> Can't wait to get my hands on one and give it a try. I like the new design. :darkbeer:


I totally agree. I liked the Bowtechs when they came out but did not want to have a limb break plus the shop that I deal with does not sell Bowtechs and I am more shop loyal than brand loyal. I do wish that they were about 10fps faster and still have the 7" BH but as far as looks I like it alot. I hope that they made the stealth stop with softer rubber but that is about it.


----------



## djmaxwe

no1huntmaster said:


> wow looks like a bowtech


Not really, on the Bowtech's, one of the cams have been hanging down do to LIMB BREAKAGE.......... Don't see that on a HOYT!!!!!


----------



## Harperman

rustyfence said:


> My vectrix shot that with a 300 grain arrow at 60lbs. If you have the time and the means to play with cam sync, and cam orentation, you can get Hoyts to really fling some arrows.
> 
> I to am a little disapionted. I really hoped they would come out with a 7" brace height 340fps bow to take over the market on speed bows.


Ditto from Me on both parts of this post...I have tweeked 2 Hoyts (ProTec, and UltraTec)to shoot I.B.O. legal arrows much faster than Hoyt spec'd them at...My UltraTec at 62#, 28.5" of draw, with Cam 1/2's, a peep in the string, and tied-on nockpoint and UltraCam strings shot 318 grain arrows in the mid 290 f.p.s. range....My Protec, with Spirals, 66# draw weight, and 27.5" draw cams over-rotated to approx. 28" of draw, UltraCam strings, a peep in the string, and no speednocks (yet) is shooting 342 grain arrows in the upper 280 f.p.s...Speed nocks, and shooting exactly 5 g.p.p. arrows, should pick up about 10 f.p.s....I'll say around 295-300 f.p.s....Thats awesome speed from a 37" bow, with 7 1/2" brace height...I could lighten up the strings a bit, and gain a few f.p.s., but the UltraCam strings shoot soft, and quiet, freaky quiet, really, considering that I dont have any string silencers on it..With an STS on it, and 360 grain arrows, it's ready to hunt with...As for the new 35" Hoyt AlphaMax, I was hoping for a 35", 7" brace height , 340 f.p.s. bow as well....Oddly enough, nobody at the local bowshop has even tweeked on a 33" Katera yet, to see what that bow is capable of...I think that the 33" Katera is capable of an honest 340 f.p.s. I.B.O. with very little speed tuning...I'm leaning heavily toward buying a leftover '08, or maybe an '09 737 with the new Spirals...I can see a 737 with Spirals doing 330 I.B.O...The UltraTecs with XT2000 limbs, and tweeked Spirals shoot 320 I.B.O. pretty easy...RustyFence, keep "US" posted on Your reviews of the new Hoyts...Take care......Harperman


----------



## RamRock

Harperman said:


> Ditto from Me on both parts of this post...I have tweeked 2 Hoyts (ProTec, and UltraTec)to shoot I.B.O. legal arrows much faster than Hoyt spec'd them at...My UltraTec at 62#, 28.5" of draw, with Cam 1/2's, a peep in the string, and tied-on nockpoint and UltraCam strings shot 318 grain arrows in the mid 290 f.p.s. range....My Protec, with Spirals, 66# draw weight, and 27.5" draw cams over-rotated to approx. 28" of draw, UltraCam strings, a peep in the string, and no speednocks (yet) is shooting 342 grain arrows in the upper 280 f.p.s...Speed nocks, and shooting exactly 5 g.p.p. arrows, should pick up about 10 f.p.s....I'll say around 295-300 f.p.s....Thats awesome speed from a 37" bow, with 7 1/2" brace height...I could lighten up the strings a bit, and gain a few f.p.s., but the UltraCam strings shoot soft, and quiet, freaky quiet, really, considering that I dont have any string silencers on it..With an STS on it, and 360 grain arrows, it's ready to hunt with...As for the new 35" Hoyt AlphaMax, I was hoping for a 35", 7" brace height , 340 f.p.s. bow as well....Oddly enough, nobody at the local bowshop has even tweeked on a 33" Katera yet, to see what that bow is capable of...I think that the 33" Katera is capable of an honest 340 f.p.s. I.B.O. with very little speed tuning...I'm leaning heavily toward buying a leftover '08, or maybe an '09 737 with the new Spirals...I can see a 737 with Spirals doing 330 I.B.O...The UltraTecs with XT2000 limbs, and tweeked Spirals shoot 320 I.B.O. pretty easy...RustyFence, keep "US" posted on Your reviews of the new Hoyts...Take care......Harperman



Well said, i have a Ultratec xt2 limbs #6 spirals slightly tweaked with custom strings shooting a 335gr(6.4gpp) arrow at 52lbs its right at 285,,if i was to shoot a 300gr arrow at 61lbs i would be about 325ish, generaly speaking hoyts advertized ibo spec speeds are the MINIMUM you will achieve, and i would expect an honest 325 from the AM35 and 335 from the AM32,, with tuning,and lets face the facts Fuse strings are absolutly horrable,there a tad slow,and reely streach, so simply puting a QUALITY set of strings jumps the performance up quite a bit for ANY HOYT


----------



## shooter31

Not sure I see any reason to sell the Vectrix. Why would you buy an Alphamax 35 over a Katera XL? Slower, same brace height, slightly lighter (~.5lb). Would have to see how different it feels and shoots I suppose. I think the new bows look real nice, just not enough new to justify selling a Vectrix or Katera for an Alphamax.


----------



## RamRock

shooter31 said:


> Not sure I see any reason to sell the Vectrix. Why would you buy an Alphamax 35 over a Katera XL? Slower, same brace height, slightly lighter (~.5lb). Would have to see how different it feels and shoots I suppose. I think the new bows look real nice, just not enough new to justify selling a Vectrix or Katera for an Alphamax.


Suposedly this new cam is waay smoother than the z-3 and the design of the riser makes them feel almost shock-free /dead in the hand on the shot,and are quieter also,, but we will have to see


----------



## can't shoot

Shot the new Alphamax 35 yesterday. Very smooth, very light (compared to older Hoyts), noise level down quite a bit but, not impressed with the speed.


----------



## wihunter402

I really was hoping for more speed but if the AlphaMax 32 is as good as I think I will still probably be getting that in the BlackOut. I really want an all black short bow for the blind and that fits. Since it will be mainly for turkeys at 60 pounds I don't think an extra 15 fps would really make a huge difference.

You guys that have tweaked your Hoyt's for even more speed what all did you do. PM me if you can or just post here. I have followed Javi's instructions and got the Katera XL shooting great but I know there are things I am unaware of. I really would like to play with some of it after the season is over.


----------



## bowaholic77

I am slowly but surely getting over my speed addiction so the speed thing doesnt bother me. Give me smooth and quiet and we have a winner. The half pound lighter will make more difference than most think.

I like the look and cant wait to shoot a 35"


----------



## archertom

*Check out Hoyts new bow!*

http://www.hoyt.com/index.php


----------



## Q2DEATH

Saw the 32 and 35 Alphamax today. They're pretty sharp looking bows. They are noticably lighter. That'll make alot of people happy. Didn't shoot them though so can't say anything about that.


----------



## viperarcher

I really like the Alpha max , but I think its a Katera XL Black for me in 2009! Give the Alfha max another year and see if Hoyt tweaks something out of it for 2010!


----------



## bigtim

*i shot the alpha max*

and went home with it....
i haven't shot in 3 months, thought it would be fun to set up and shoot and
popped a 57x 300 and 299 with 21x and was feeling really rusty while doing it, the bow shoots. 

Peace!

oh shot another one through the crony for a kid i believe it was 28.5, i know it was 60 with a 330 gr. went through 282 fps...they are quiet


----------



## bigtim

*i shot the alpha max*

and went home with it....
i haven't shot in 3 months, thought it would be fun to set up and shoot and
popped a 57x 300 and 299 with 21x on a vegas face and was feeling really rusty while doing it, the bow shoots. 

Peace!

oh shot another one through the crony for a kid i believe it was 28.5, i know it was 60 with a 330 gr. went through 282 fps...they are quiet


----------



## wihunter402

bigtim said:


> and went home with it....
> i haven't shot in 3 months, thought it would be fun to set up and shoot and
> popped a 57x 300 and 299 with 21x on a vegas face and was feeling really rusty while doing it, the bow shoots.
> 
> Peace!
> 
> oh shot another one through the crony for a kid i believe it was 28.5, i know it was 60 with a 330 gr. went through 282 fps...they are quiet


Post some pictures of it man. Would like to see something that someone has in their hands instead of just what is on the website. I am hoping to go shoot it sometime in the next couple of weeks if my dealer has any in stock. Kind of scared to because I am pretty sure I will end up wanting one then.


----------



## a1hoyt.ca

*hoyt cool*

hoyt katera is the right decsion i have to of them and love them cant go wrong if you are thinking that way already.


----------



## Barry O'Regan

*2009 Hoyt ProElite and UltraElite*

From what I understand, they closed down for a month Sept-Oct 2008 for re-tooling, no firm pricing as yet, if you order a Proelite or Ultraelite in October, you most likely will not have it in your hands in time for Vegas. As for any great advances in these two models, perhaps not.

Certainly not great news, at least for Canada buyers.


----------

